# Making Pollen Patties



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the whole setup. I was limited in the number of images I could post at one time.










We did 6 or 7 batches Saturday


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the whole setup. I was limited in the number of images I could post at one time.

Can you please inform me about the make, model, and cost of your mixer?

Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Ernie,
This looks like the same model:
http://www.multiquip.com/multiquip/592_838_ENU_HTML.htm
I don't know what what we paid for it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Terry,
Thank you for the fast reply and with a photo!
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't you mean, "Pollen Supplement Patties"?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't you mean, "Pollen Supplement Patties"? 
40 pounds of pollen per batch would technically make the batch a pollen supplement.
A pollen supplement can be described by it's contents, like 10% pollen by weight.
I like the maaaaaaachhhhhhinnnnnnne photos.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the "behind the sceen" pics. I like to see stuff being made.

How many pounds of brewers yeast is actually in that white bag when it comes in.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

derek said:


> how many pounds of brewers yeast is actually in that white bag when it comes in.


#2200


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

So Terry where did you get the yeast from?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> #2200


I saw it(edit). Whoa!


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

2200 lbs., thats a metric tonn.................. you guys going metric


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

We buy it from Chaparral Honey. They buy it in large quantities from Aventine. We do the same thing with the soy flour & sugar to get lower prices.

http://www.aventinerei.com/pdfs/62p_nut.pdf


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

One thing that always surprises me is the cooperation between beekeepers. While we might be competitors in the commercial market, we don't hesitate to help each other out. Where I work (Farmer Bees) we have about 4000 colonies. We buy stuff from Chaparral (about 11,000 colonies the last I heard) to save money. With a 5000 gallon insulated tank behind the honey house, we can accept a full trailer load of syrup. Smaller beeks, including my boss Jose with about 500 colonies (and me with 3), buy syrup & pollen sub from us.


----------

